# Aquatherm? Anybody work with it?



## Plumbus907 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm working on a waste/water treatment plant and all the pipe we are going to use is Aquatherm. I did a small amount the other day and did a training class but I haven't got into the big stuff yet(12"). Has anybody worked with this stuff? The rep said it was getting big on the west coast and was huge in Europe.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks alot like pex just fused instead of crimped. I have done a bunch of fusion for poly gas pipeing, it's time consuming.


----------



## Carlp (Mar 10, 2011)

Aquatherm is great pipe and not like PEX in any way. We have been installing the varius types of Aquatherm pipe for the last four years. With the strong warranty and heat fused jointing process the time to install compared to copper and steel and other plastics is hard to beat. I'm a master plumber for the last 30 years and there is nothing like aquatherm pipe products. 1/2" to 4" pipe socket fussed and 6" to 24" butt fused, prefab is the only way to go. Not to mention the ability to drill in saddle outlets for branch lines.
What a way to go!


----------



## Meridian (Mar 11, 2011)

*Aquatherm*

It may be cheaper than copper, but your labor cost will be higher.

Just don't use it on hot water systems over 150 deg F or in systems over 155psi as it may cause problems.

Make sure you only use their expensive rubber clips. Get them to inspect and sign off on the installation too for future reference if failure occurs. There are a few international companies that have stopped the use of random polypropylene (PP-R) pipe.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Carlp said:


> Aquatherm is great pipe and not like PEX in any way. We have been installing the varius types of Aquatherm pipe for the last four years. With the strong warranty and heat fused jointing process the time to install compared to copper and steel and other plastics is hard to beat. I'm a master plumber for the last 30 years and there is nothing like aquatherm pipe products. 1/2" to 4" pipe socket fussed and 6" to 24" butt fused, prefab is the only way to go. Not to mention the ability to drill in saddle outlets for branch lines.
> What a way to go!





Meridian said:


> It may be cheaper than copper, but your labor cost will be higher.
> 
> Just don't use it on hot water systems over 150 deg F or in systems over 155psi as it may cause problems.
> 
> Make sure you only use their expensive rubber clips. Get them to inspect and sign off on the installation too for future reference if failure occurs. There are a few international companies that have stopped the use of random polypropylene (PP-R) pipe.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

